# Frequent/experienced pumpers--what pump settings do you use?



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

The typical wisdom seems to be faster cycles to stimulate letdown, then slower cycles to drain milk more rapidly. Has this been your experience? If not, what are you doing?


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

That worked pretty well for me when I was at work and away from baby. At home, I didn't need to use a faster setting to get letdown if DD was anywhere near me.


----------



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

I use an old Pump in Style ('08) at work 2x/day. I start on the highest speed with the lightest suction and keep the speed but increase the suction to almost the highest once I let down.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I should mention that I started pumping 2x at work with a Medela Pump in Style. When I got a clogged duct after going back to work full-time, I switched to a Medela Symphony that I rented for while I was at work. I pumped on my breaks and at lunch, so 3x while at work. I also pumped once at night after DD went to bed to keep our freezer stock-pile up for days when I didn't get quite enough. I liked the preset program on the Symphony, but it was just as easy to do it manually on the Pump in Style.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought of turning the suction up! I tried that midway through pumping today and it did seem to help. I started out doing that fast cycles/slower cycles thing but I am starting to think it's fast cycles all the way for me. I seem to get equally sized drops whether I use fast or slow cycles.

I have to pump at work and I work in a very fast-paced environment. The more efficient I can get, the better. So I'm really curious to know what has worked for other people, so I can gather more ideas of stuff I can try.


----------



## AnkaJones (Jul 21, 2011)

I find it changes over time. At the beginning, the fast cycles/slow cycles thing didn't buy me anything. Then I tried it again a few weeks later and it improved efficiency. Sometimes I need a lower suction, paradoxically, to get more milk.

To speed things up, I find compressing my breast while pumping to help a lot. Another place you can shave time (if you aren't already) is leaving your pump assemblies all assembled and just put them in the fridge, rather than washing them after each pumping.

Best,

Anka


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Another thing that really helped was to get flanges that fit right. I wasn't fitted for the flanges at the hospital, so I assumed they were the right size. When I started pumping more at work, I realized that they definitely were not the right size. I went up a size and also tried soft flanges, and got a LOT more milk without having sore, swollen nipples. My breasts aren't even that big, so I wouldn't have realized the issue if I didn't find an article on it.


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

I found it most effective to start ( with my Ameda pump) at fast and light (full speed, 50% suction) and then after my milk seemed to slow down, to 50% speed and 100% suction to get another let down.


----------



## annaconda (Jul 6, 2010)

I use the pump in style advanced. I just turn the suction way up, its high speed at first, then I hit the let down button to slow the speed when the milk is flowing. I never alter the suction or speed after that. I didn't realise I should be doing any manipulations! Can I bring on a faster second let down? I have battled low supply so anything I can do that would help I'm all ears!


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annaconda*
> 
> I use the pump in style advanced. I just turn the suction way up, its high speed at first, then I hit the let down button to slow the speed when the milk is flowing. I never alter the suction or speed after that. I didn't realise I should be doing any manipulations! Can I bring on a faster second let down? I have battled low supply so anything I can do that would help I'm all ears!


It depends on your body. Some do, some don't. I would think it depends on how long you're pumping, as well.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been fitted for the flanges--I saw an LC before going back to work. The 27 mm Medela flanges fit me better than the 24 mm (in the hospital), but I have an Ameda pump and the 25 mm work well.

I set up the pump before my shift starts, and between my first and second pumpings (I only pump twice at work) I throw the horns in the fridge rather than washing them.

I'll keep trying the speed change occasionally, in case it ends up helping me down the line.

Great ideas folks, keep 'em coming.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erigeron*
> 
> I have been fitted for the flanges--I saw an LC before going back to work. The 27 mm Medela flanges fit me better than the 24 mm (in the hospital), but I have an Ameda pump and the 25 mm work well.
> 
> ...


I used to throw them in with the cool packs I brought. Soo much easier. The Medela wipes are a little pricey, but they were so much less time consuming than washing with soap and water.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

So a couple weeks later... I still haven't changed to slow cycles, none of the times I did it helped so I decided not to bother. It seemed to actually make the milk stop flowing and then I'd have to switch back to trigger another letdown. So it's fast cycles all the way. When my milk starts flowing less I turn the suction up and that stimulates another letdown.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Does it help to add a little pressure to your breast with your other hand? "Milking" the glands if you will can sometimes help increase the amount that you can pump.


----------



## ebegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

I just started back to work part time this week, I'm pumping 3 times a day. I have an older Medela Pump in Style so I don't have the letdown button it adjusts suction and speed manually. I found that if I start with lower suction and higher speed I let down faster. then gradually increase the suction. After about 10 minutes I'll try to get a second letdown by turning everything down and doing some breast massage, give em a gentle shake and then start again with medium suction and low speed increasing the speed for another 5 -10 minutes.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I use an Ameda "purely yours" and I keep it cranked full suction and fast cycles the whole time.

I get about 6 ounces a pumping session on average (my record is 9!). I keep trying to tweak the settings but don't seem to get as much milk.


----------

